
Largest-ever study of controversial pesticides finds harm to bees - nature24
http://www.nature.com/news/largest-ever-study-of-controversial-pesticides-finds-harm-to-bees-1.22229
======
metalliqaz
My prediction: any of these pesticides that are not already restricted will be
deregulated by the current administration.

